# Sin & Madonna Puppies



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

The puppies arrived yesterday afternoon, early evening.
4 girls 2 boys, all dark..but will probably be blues and silvers

Kelsey put pics on website Tintlet Standard Poodles

5 are in the 9+ oz range, but have one tiny 5 oz girl


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! So does Sin not carry a cream gene or is that just the way the dice rolled?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Gloria!!
they're so cute!! XDD


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm guessing no cream gene, but could just be luck of the draw. he has cream/white behind him
http://www.poodlepedigree.com/xxverticalpedigree.asp?ID=381593&type=col


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sin is such a stud muffin!! Wowzers!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival. 
I lurvs me some Sin.:eyebrows:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I went to your website and I must say that Parti poodle is stunning. All your poodles are stunning. I would love another parti poodle like yours. I have a black and white parti. You are too far from me though. 
Congratulations on the pups.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That Daddy is a Hottie McButterpants!! My goodness what a nice looking boy. Lovely pups.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow the pups are so cute. I just checked out the pix on your site too. Which one is the small girl? I'm a fan of the small standards!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

pink collar is the tiny one. but she is getting fatter!!! I like the little ones too


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats on the litter. you are gonna be so busy!! i love puppy pics.


----------

